# Duplex apartment suitable for attic conversion - management company permission



## niceoneted (11 Dec 2013)

Currently in a duplex apartment and the attic is very suitable to convert to give us much needed extra space. It appears from some of the documents of purchase that the use of space in attic is ours but that management company are responsible for the roof. Unsure now as to whether we would need planning permission to add velux windows for light and or permission from the management company. 
Anyone have any experience of this previously? 
Many thanks


----------



## mf1 (11 Dec 2013)

You'll always be very restricted as to what substantial works you can or cannot do in an apartment/duplex situation. You should have your solicitor check out your title Deeds and also the planning permissions attached to your property. You will absolutely need Management Company permission. 

mf


----------



## threebedsemi (11 Dec 2013)

If you read your documents of purchase carefully, you will find that the management company are likey to be responsible for the entire external envelope of your duplex (external walls, etc.). As mf1 said, make sure you actually own the attic space, which is different from 'having the enjoyment of'.
If you can make a case that you are adding value by carrying out the works, it will help.
In terms of the works themselves, you are likely to need both planning permission and a fire safety certificate for the development. One of your issues in this regard is safe means of escape from the attic to the exterior of the building, which might involve considerable works to the remainder of the apartment

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## lowCO2design (12 Dec 2013)

niceoneted said:


> Currently in a duplex apartment and the attic is very suitable to convert t........the documents of purchase that the use of space in attic is ours but that management company are responsible for the roof. Unsure now as to whether we would need planning permission to add velux windows for light and or permission from the management company.
> Anyone have any experience of this previously?
> Many thanks





mf1 said:


> You'll always be very restricted as to what substantial works you can or cannot do in an apartment/duplex situation. You should have your solicitor check out your title Deeds and also the planning permissions attached to your property. You will absolutely need Management Company permission.
> 
> mf


+review the attic with a structural engineer 


threebedsemi said:


> If you read your documents of purchase carefully, you will find that the management company are likey to be responsible for the entire external envelope of your duplex (external walls, etc.). As mf1 said, make sure you actually own the attic space, which is different from 'having the enjoyment of'.
> If you can make a case that you are adding value by carrying out the works, it will help.
> In terms of the works themselves, you are likely to need both planning permission and a fire safety certificate for the development. One of your issues in this regard is safe means of escape from the attic to the exterior of the building, which might involve considerable works to the remainder of the apartment


+1


----------



## niceoneted (12 Dec 2013)

Naby thanks for the responses. 
Will dig out the documents and look at meeting solicitor and contacting management company.


----------



## kvadratelis (20 Jan 2016)

Hi All, 

Just wondering have you ever get this done?  We are in the same situation and I would love to hear back from you experience. Any feedback is welcome.

Thank you


----------



## kceire (20 Jan 2016)

kvadratelis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering have you ever get this done?  We are in the same situation and I would love to hear back from you experience. Any feedback is welcome.
> 
> Thank you



You need management company approval. 
Possibly planning permission, fire safety certificate and revised Dissability Access Certificate. 

There could be 10k of professional costs before you even start works. 
Are you prepared for that?


----------



## niceoneted (21 Jan 2016)

We never did anything about this as we ended up moving to get more space and to a nicer location.


----------

